# Fasspumpe



## heiko-rech (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich stehe derzeit vor der Frage, welche Pumpe ich kaufen soll, um auf meinem 1100Liter Regenfass das Wasser in den Gartenschlauch zu bekommen. Da hier sowohl Gärtner, als auch Pumpenexperten anwesend sind dachte ich mir ich frage hier auch mal nach:

Meine Anforderungen:
- Schlauchlänge 20m
- Höhe des Wasserfasses = 1,2m
- Höhenunterschied tiefster Punkt Wasserfass <> höchster Punkt Garten = 2m
- Nutzung eines Gießstabes 

Ist da eine Fasspumpe wie die Gardena Classic Regenfasspumpe ausreichend oder sollte ich besser was in der Art einer Gardena Classic Gartenpumpe 3000/3 Jet installieren? 



Gruß

Heiko


----------



## scholzi (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fasspumpe*

 Heiko...
Die Fasspumpe von Gardena bringt eine Max Leistung von 1,1 Bar....
Wenn du dann durch 20 m 1/2" Schlauch pumpen möchtest hast du ein Druckverlust von fast 1Bar plus 1,20m Höhe sind wir ja schon bei 1,1Bar
Sprich beim Gießen kommt da nur noch


Tauchpumpen sind eigentlich zum Entwässern gedacht und nicht zun Bewässer
Nimm die Gartenpumpe, die hat 3,5 Bar und du kannst am End auch noch was an Leistung erwarten.....Preislich wirst du ja ca. auf den gleichen Preis kommen mit Ansaug!


----------



## heiko-rech (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fasspumpe*

Hallo Robert,

noch eine Frage zu den Saugpumpen:

Wie werden die platziert? Es sollte doch ausreichen, wenn die Pumpe ein wenig höher, als der Boden des Fasses ist, oder kann sie sogar tiefer als der Fassboden stehen?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## scholzi (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fasspumpe*

 Heiko....
Die Pumpe könnte auch 10m unter dem Fass stehen nur würde sie es nicht schaffen die Luft aus dem Saugschlauch zu ziehen......
Also wenn du die Pumpe installierst und ansaugen soll, sollte sie schon über Wasserstand stehen aber wenn der Kreislauf einmal Luftfrei ist kann sie runter
Wenn du aber vergisst deine Spritzbrause zu zu machen nachdem du die Pumpe
abgeschalten hast, läuft das Wasser aus, wie beim Absaugen eines Aquariums.
Wenn du die Pumpe da immer stehen lassen kannst, brauchst du auch nicht immer dieses
TamTam (Lauft raus) vollziehen....
Nur noch einschalten und los gehts


----------



## heiko-rech (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fasspumpe*

Hallo,

habe mir heue die Gardena 3000/3 Jet gekauft und gleich ausprobiert. Funktioniert prima und das Kannenschleppen hat ein Ende. Die Pumpe bleibt auf dem Fass stehen, das ist soweit O.K.

Danke für die Tips!

Gruß

Heiko


----------

